# EHIC renewal UK



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As EHIC cards run for 5 years we all only renew infrequently so I thought recent experience might be of interest.

It is possible to renew on-line providing

1 All personal details including address are the same as the previous card.

2 One has card number available.

The turnaround time is quoted as 10 working days.

One can do it up to 6 months prior to the expiry date but one does not get credited with the unexpired period. But since it is free this just means applying again a bit earlier than one would have.

If one has retired to an EEA country on a UK pension one can still get a UK EHIC card but first one has to go through a procedure and form to register in one's host country. The card is then valid throughout the EEA, including in UK.

The full info is on

http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/EHIC/Pages/about-the-ehic.aspx

Geoff


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just prompted me to check ours and they expire in September, just before our next trip.

So, thanks for the heads up.

Kev


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff.
Just renewed both of ours in March. Had them sent to our sons address but probably could have just as easily had them sent to our French address.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> As EHIC cards run for 5 years we all only renew infrequently so I thought recent experience might be of interest.
> 
> It is possible to renew on-line providing
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff. I miss the bookmark facility. That a post I'd normally have saved for later.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yes Geoff.
> Just renewed both of ours in March. Had them sent to our sons address but probably could have just as easily had them sent to our French address.
> 
> Ray.


I am reluctant to give government agencies(HMRC, DVSA, NHS etc.) any address other than my UK one, in case they start asking questions.

Geoff


----------

